# Opticians in Beijing



## MrChris (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi,

I accidentily borke my glasses yesterday and need to get a new pair or prescritpion glasses. 
The other problem is I can not find the original script from the last place I had my eyes tested in the UK, as this was 3 years ago. (I know should be done every year...)
Can anyone recomend a GOOD opticians around Beijing? I currently live near Sihui (line 1 East). 
Obviously I do not want to pay the earth however I do believe in paying for quality, that being said I do not want to be ripped off and have heard some horror stories from others I have spoken to. 

Many thanks in advance


----------



## Alex-X (Sep 27, 2012)

united family clinic, pricey but good.


----------



## Sharpslaw (Oct 10, 2012)

Aoshiming Glasses is another choice. It is near the Yuquanlu stop along Line 1.
Best of luck!


----------

